
Interacting with a long-running child process in Python - ingve
http://eli.thegreenplace.net/2017/interacting-with-a-long-running-child-process-in-python/
======
ericfrederich
Python is an excellent glue language. It's surprising to me how difficult or
non-intuitive it is to be able to interact with long running processes...
especially with this nice new asyncio.

I'd like to be able to launch a long-running subprocess and iterate over every
line of output in a coroutine. It seems this is not possible to do correctly
without 50 lines of code. I know it's not as simple as it sounds (or people
wouldn't still be using Tcl based Expect scripts eveywhere)... but it's still
some complexity that could be hidden away in a library somewhere.

